# Darko Milicic = Zo???



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

big call but his numbers are strikingly similar since he came to Orlando. Could it be a sign of things to come for DM? 

Sure he aint quite there yet, but the kid is 20. How many 20yr old Euro's put up numbers like he is at the moment? Give him time, next year as a fulltime starter:

11ppg
8rpg
3bpg
50%fg

and everyone will forget the last 2 years of his career.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

um. NO!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

oh lets do some stats,
ZO: his 93-94 season in Charlotte Hornets
21.5 ppg
.505 fgp
10.2rpg
3.13bpg
how many games did he play? Zo played 60.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Darko= Zo?

................
................
................
................
.....................

umm, no.

Darko is doing good this season. But hes not half the center ZO is


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

The only way they are similar is their high blocking numbers. Darko blocks in a different way then Mourning. Mourning typically comes off the weak side and swats it into the stands, Darko typically blocks his own man and keeps it in play. Aside from that, they are pretty much not similar in any way.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I agree with that Hairy Midget


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are we talking about Zo in his prime here? If so, not even close.

I hope Darko succeeds in Orlando, I really do. But lets not go jumping the gun.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Heated said:


> Are we talking about Zo in his prime here? If so, not even close.
> 
> I hope Darko succeeds in Orlando, I really do. But lets not go jumping the gun.


I think it's a Heat fan that started the thread.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

good point haha, but still Darko isnt close to Zo.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> I think it's a Heat fan that started the thread.


Doh! My fault, didn't even notice.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Darko doesn't have Zo's attitude. Not many do.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hairy Midget said:


> The only way they are similar is their high blocking numbers. Darko blocks in a different way then Mourning. Mourning typically comes off the weak side and swats it into the stands, Darko typically blocks his own man and keeps it in play. Aside from that, they are pretty much not similar in any way.



Agreed. The only similarity is blocking shots. Alonzo was a beast down low and basically stronger than everyone except Shaq. Darko is much more a finesse player and more of a perimeter and skill big.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Darko doesn't have Zo's attitude.


Which is also a very good thing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTChan said:


> Darko doesn't have Zo's attitude. Not many do.


That's a check mark in _Darko's_ column.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rawse said:


> That's a check mark in _Darko's_ column.


Definitely.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

BG44 said:


> big call but his numbers are strikingly similar since he came to Orlando. Could it be a sign of things to come for DM?
> 
> Sure he aint quite there yet, but the kid is 20. How many 20yr old Euro's put up numbers like he is at the moment? Give him time, next year as a fulltime starter:
> 
> ...


Don't be a [strike]retard[/strike].


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[strike]Myst - go suck a penis[/strike]

Everyone else - Of course i didnt mean an in the prime Zo. Im a Heat fan for christ sakes, as if id say that. I was merely saying that their stats AT THE MOMENT are similar and that i can see Darko improving. Noone has the tenacity that Zo has, u cant teach that, its just gotta be in u. 

They are different players thats for sure, i was more speculating towards the statistical side. Zo's numbers as a starter THIS YEAR could be similar to Darkos starting numbers in the near future.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

[strike]Why should I suck a penis? Because you are the retard?[/strike] You are obviously wrong and don't know how to accept that. Don't worry, you will be fine...one day.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

This is a forum for debates. If you can't respect the opinion of an another, then obviously you don't deserve to post anymore. :raised_ey


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

BG44 said:


> big call but his numbers are strikingly similar since he came to Orlando. Could it be a sign of things to come for DM?


Whoa. Calm down there. It's been like 15 games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Keep the name calling crap out of here. Darko wouldn't appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

lol true its only been a limited period of games, i mean like look at rasual butler, once comes pre season, hes good, then once season starts, hes garbage...


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> lol true its only been a limited period of games, i mean like look at rasual butler, once comes pre season, hes good, then once season starts, hes garbage...


All kinds of players like that. Milicic has talent. Give him time to develop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hah, as soon as i read that Rasual Butler dropped 32. HA.

And yes i know ive jumped the gun severely, but the forum is meant for speculation. Its reasonable to suggest Darko COULD drop 11, 8 and 3 next year with decent mins from what he has shown SO FAR.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hahaha. I cant help but laugh at the posts between Myst and BG44. It's classic stuff.

The difference between Zo and Darko is vast. Zo's a known shot blocker, who probably has less blocks per game because players fear putting it up knowing Zo's there, whereas Darko hasn't got that recognition yet. Player's are underestimating his shot blocking capabilities, if that makes any sense. They're not really comparable besides their shot blocking.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Please don't insult a top 20 all time center like Zo by saying Darko is equal to him, or even on his level. Darko may have blocked some shots in the past few weeks, but he's got a long way to go.


----------

